# More 'male part' problems. . .



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So my favorite breeder male 'mystery mouse' had some problems where his parts weren't retracting, and after a few days of trying to help, I had to put him down.
Fortunately, I've gotten a good litter out of him, and there are two girls (naked fuzzies), and one boy (slightly broken black rex), and I was going to use the boy for crossing back to the girls, and hopefully making more 'naked' fuzzies.

UNFORTUNATELY . . . the rex boy seems to only have one testicle, and I have this bad feeling that he's not going to be able to breed. It looks, actually, almost like both testicles are on one side, or maybe he just has one big one on that side. :?

Does anyone have experience with this? I -do- have the alternative of borrowing one of the 'mystery mice' that i sold to the pet store, for breeding back. But they all ended up being so small, I'd rather not cross them back into this line unless it's my only option.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Hmmm... sometimes breeding a male with one testicle can result in offspring, in most species. However, I wouldn't recommend it. Just because you've already had the one issue with the father, and now an issue with the son. I don't think this would be the best line to line breed from. Breeding him back to his sisters will make more bucks with potential problems (and possibly does, too).

The mice at the pet store are probably smaller because they aren't receiving a good diet. Proper diets and making sure mice are well-fed have a lot to do with the size they get. However, I wouldn't recommend using them either, for the same reasons stated above.

If you want to continue using the line, I would recommend getting a nice out cross first. But thats just my opinion, and they're your mice, so do what you think is best.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I would love to find a nice outcross, but what I'd be looking for, is a 'naked fuzzy' male. Not very easy to track down . . .

I have another fuzzy mouse, with longer fur, who I might try crossing into the line. I really want to keep the naked look, hopefully some of the babies will keep the short fur, and some the long fur, that would benefit me in the long run, because then it would benfit both lines. My fuzzy-tri male has MASSIVE ears, the biggest I've ever seen in person, so he'd benefit the line in that respect . . . Maybe I'll go with that. Take out the 'one balled wonder' and see what results when I cross in my fuzzy-tri boy.

I guess someone is gonna be getting a cute little rex buddy as a pet. :roll: 
I was really REALLY hoping that one naked fuzzy was going to be a boy, and one was going to be a girl. But of course, I would never be -that- lucky. :roll:


----------

